# Comedian got Jaw Implants?



## LooksOverAll (Jan 21, 2021)

*Matt Rife*




In this video, he describes how he got his jawline from "late puberty" and how everyone has treated him differently after. He did one improv set when he was 18 then vanished until he was 21, coming back with a chiseled jawline. Everyone in the comments believes it was just "late puberty". Here's his before and after:











Spoiler: After















By the way, here's for the manlets who think you're too short no matter what:


----------



## fras (Jan 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> By the way, here's for the manlets who think you're too short no matter what:
> 
> View attachment 940014



Looks like his mom


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jan 21, 2021)

Judging from his IG he just leaned out


----------



## Obey (Jan 21, 2021)

I just got a cringe vid of this guy in my recommended yesterday 

and yeah that cuck looks fake as fuck, his jaw is too wide. eppley fucked up on this one


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 21, 2021)

Major lifefuel 

Post better before pics though!


----------



## pizza (Jan 21, 2021)

life fuel for me


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jan 21, 2021)

cringe set 

but youre right, it does look like a wraparound


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jan 21, 2021)

cheekbones look wierd too


----------



## StressShady (Jan 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> *Matt Rife*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proves that face>height, Females will settle for a 5"9 chad than a 6"3 trucel


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 21, 2021)

Obey said:


> I just got a cringe vid of this guy in my recommended yesterday
> 
> and yeah that cuck looks fake as fuck, his jaw is too wide. eppley fucked up on this one



Tell that to the girls in the comments and on his Instagram. Also the ones laughing at every joke even if it’s not funny.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 21, 2021)

Nogger said:


> Judging from his IG he just leaned out


His jawline got wider though. No way that’s just leaning out. Steroids + fillers/implant.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 21, 2021)

mogger tbh


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 21, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Major lifefuel
> 
> Post better before pics though!


Instead of posting idiots who agree to before and afters from surgeons, people have to expose celebs/influencers. Much better results.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 21, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Instead of posting idiots who agree to before and afters from surgeons, people have to expose celebs/influencers. Much better results.


I meant could you provide beforepics when he was like 17?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 21, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I meant could you provide beforepics when he was like 17?


The whole point is that there aren’t many of them.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 28, 2021)

needs more before pics but it looks like he has done implants.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 28, 2021)

Only fillers i guess.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 28, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> needs more before pics but it looks like he has done implants.


This. There’s no way the jaw can develop that much. I’ve never seen someone irl with a jaw that defined and chiseled.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 28, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> Only fillers i guess.



Can’t be. Fillers can’t increase the height of the chin (or so I heard). He had a short chin before.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Can’t be. Fillers can’t increase the height of the chin (or so I heard).


i'm not sure. i mean there's a big difference but still...


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 28, 2021)

is his mouth aligned now ? i mean he has unbalanced bite before.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Can’t be. Fillers can’t increase the height of the chin (or so I heard). He had a short chin before.


his zygos are much more proturiding too.

i guess he made a visit to eppley lol


----------



## Spinc (Jan 28, 2021)

Late puberty my fuckin arse


----------



## Soalian (Jan 28, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> His jawline got wider though. No way that’s just leaning out. Steroids + fillers/implant.


Steroids may help you lean out, but past puberty I doubt they have any noticeable effect on bone growth, if anything it's the fat loss that makes his bone structure note visible.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 28, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Steroids may help you lean out, but past puberty I doubt they have any noticeable effect on bone growth, if anything it's the fat loss that makes his bone structure note visible.


He was already skinny af before. Steroids can result in changes to the masseters as seen in bodybuilders.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 30, 2021)

Filler probably, loads of normies get filler, rarely do they get implants.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Filler probably, loads of normies get filler, rarely do they get implants.


What are the limits to filler as opposed to implants? Aside from the timeframe of course.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What are the limits to filler as opposed to implants? Aside from the timeframe of course.


Nothing, fillers can look good on the ramus, its just not permanent.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What are the limits to filler as opposed to implants? Aside from the timeframe of course.


eventually you will have pillow face if you overdo. (not in 5 years i guess, it takes more than 10+)


----------



## patricknotstar (Jan 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> *Matt Rife*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first pic is at worst possible angle and facial expression, he was always good looking


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

patricknotstar said:


> first pic is at worst possible angle and facial expression, he was always good looking


Obviously. The question is whether his jaw and chin were always that good.


----------



## basedfedoracel (Jan 30, 2021)

he was always gl. remember him on wild n out


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks like wraparound tbh. Might be fillers too, but its not a natural transformation.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

basedfedoracel said:


> he was always gl. remember him on wild n out


Well he was good looking before, but now he has a gigachad jaw and claimed it was "late puberty". Seems sketchy.


skooLX-aM said:


> Looks like wraparound tbh. Might be fillers too, but its not a natural transformation.


Can fillers really have that effect? I thought most filler transformations were frauded.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Well he was good looking before, but now he has a gigachad jaw and claimed it was "late puberty". Seems sketchy.
> 
> Can fillers really have that effect? I thought most filler transformations were frauded.


Youre actually right, fillers arent able to achieve this natural look. That guy cantstopnoodling or whatever his nickname is, who is injecting fillers himself in his jaw- that looks ok from the front, but from the sides it looks fake AF, literally looks comical, like his jaw is made out of soft skin tissue.

So these must be implants in conclusion. Or some sort of genioplasty, where ones own bone is cut and slightly pushed outwards and fixed with metal screws + retainers.


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 30, 2021)

The muscle engagement in his neck points to strong and balanced anatomic functioning, which is the natural consequence of proper development of the cranial form. There is a clear functional improvement from his earlier performances that were posted in this thread. This unquestionably rules out implants and fillers and potentially rules out maxillary surgery, since surgeries rarely result in such an improvement in the activation of the cervical musculature (and seldomly look that good to begin with). My conclusion is natural development.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

betamanlet said:


> The muscle engagement in his neck points to strong and balanced anatomic functioning, which is the natural consequence of proper development of the cranial form. There is a clear functional improvement from his earlier performances that were posted in this thread. This unquestionably rules out implants and fillers and potentially rules out maxillary surgery, since surgeries rarely result in such an improvement in the activation of the cervical musculature (and seldomly look that good to begin with). My conclusion is natural development.


By natural development do you truly mean "late puberty" or improved musculature due to steroid use?


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> By natural development do you truly mean "late puberty" or improved musculature due to steroid use?


Any endogenous means, e.g.. late puberty or oral posture.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

betamanlet said:


> Any endogenous means, e.g.. late puberty or oral posture.


Oral posture... Okay so he did get implants.


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 30, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Oral posture... Okay so he did get implants.


Way to understand my argument. Implants don't improve the functioning of your musculature, _ever._


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

betamanlet said:


> Way to understand my argument. Implants don't improve the functioning of your musculature, _ever._


I was being sarcastic. By mentioning something as asinine as oral posture causing physiological changes in a 23 year old, I discounted your entire argument and went back to my initial suspicion of implants.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Youre actually right, fillers arent able to achieve this natural look. That guy cantstopnoodling or whatever his nickname is, who is injecting fillers himself in his jaw- that looks ok from the front, but from the sides it looks fake AF, literally looks comical, like his jaw is made out of soft skin tissue.
> 
> So these must be implants in conclusion. Or some sort of genioplasty, where ones own bone is cut and slightly pushed outwards and fixed with metal screws + retainers.


His fillers look fake AF since he apparently injects them himself.


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I was being sarcastic. By mentioning something as asinine as oral posture causing physiological changes in a 23 year old, I discounted your entire argument and went back to my initial suspicion of implants.


Very similar changes in neck function and muscle definition were observed in Salludon:






This is exactly what practicing oral posture achieves -- it's beyond reasonable doubt by this point.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jan 31, 2021)

betamanlet said:


> Very similar changes in neck function and muscle definition were observed in Salludon:
> 
> View attachment 956136
> 
> ...


Lmao everyone look at this retard


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 31, 2021)

MentalistKebab said:


> Lmao everyone look at this retard


There is no way around it: strong definition of neck musculature is an innate indicator of optimal craniofacial development. Not just that, it contraindicates implants and fillers, inherently! Here is a great illustration of neck activation on poor vs well developed craniofacial complexes:






You can't close this gap with fillers. You can't do with implants. You could possibly achieve such through surgery. But you will most efficiently achieve it by improving form and function at the same time.

You will not be able to argue against this, hence your following reply will be equally worthless.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

betamanlet said:


> There is no way around it: strong definition of neck musculature is an innate indicator of optimal craniofacial development. Not just that, it contraindicates implants and fillers, inherently! Here is a great illustration of neck activation on poor vs well developed craniofacial complexes:
> 
> View attachment 956144
> 
> ...


Most of the PSL icons don’t have muscular necks. Salludon openly said he worked out his neck and the comedian clearly took steroids, which resulted in a more muscular neck.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Obey said:


> I just got a cringe vid of this guy in my recommended yesterday
> 
> and yeah that cuck looks fake as fuck, his jaw is too wide. eppley fucked up on this one



Zendaya is so ugly lmao


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Zendaya is so ugly lmao


Speak for yourself...


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Speak for yourself...


She looks like a gross rat.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Lean maxx + small implant btw


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> She looks like a gross rat.


Who's a stacy then?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Who's a stacy then?


Not Her. She looks like an overgrown baby but some men down for that. Also thanks for convincing me that JAW IS LAW


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Not Her. She looks like an overgrown baby but some men down for that. Also thanks for convincing me that JAW IS LAW


Well then who is a stacy? Typical incel who says a girl is ugly but then can't post an attractive one.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Well then who is a stacy? Typical incel who says a girl is ugly but then can't post an attractive one.


Oh shut up rat


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Oh shut up rat
> View attachment 956723


Barely any more appeal than Zendaya to me.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Barely any more appeal than Zendaya to me.


Maybe bc youre the incel who thinks uglier girls are more realistic. Have a good day


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Maybe bc youre the incel who thinks uglier girls are more realistic. Have a good day


You might be right. Odell Beckham Jr think Zendaya is more realistic with his $100M contract and NFL fame along with various NBA players and rappers.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You might be right. Odell Beckham Jr think Zendaya is more realistic with his $100M contract and NFL fame along with various NBA players and rappers.


Incel.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jan 31, 2021)

Cant stand that onion head gay alien subhuman. She reminds me of barrett with a bigger nose and a weird underage look




She has status and fame going for her u cuck


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 31, 2021)

so he got something right?
i still cannot be sure


----------



## betamanlet (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Most of the PSL icons don’t have muscular necks. Salludon openly said he worked out his neck and the comedian clearly took steroids, which resulted in a more muscular neck.


It's not about muscularity per se, but rather about the kind of muscle definition that indicates proper engagement. I agree though, most PSL icons don't have that great muscle definition. In fact, most PSL icons don't have that great level of development to begin with. Barrett, for example, is quite recessed despite the common views of him being the king of forward growth. He just has very forgiving features which create the illusion of forward growth.


----------



## coke (Jan 31, 2021)

damn, good looking comedian, he's gonna be very famous.


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 31, 2021)

coke said:


> damn, good looking comedian, he's gonna be very famous.


he has uee, it's over


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> he has uee, it's over


Still a pretty boy.


betamanlet said:


> It's not about muscularity per se, but rather about the kind of muscle definition that indicates proper engagement. I agree though, most PSL icons don't have that great muscle definition. In fact, most PSL icons don't have that great level of development to begin with. Barrett, for example, is quite recessed despite the common views of him being the king of forward growth. He just has very forgiving features which create the illusion of forward growth.


So there's no correlation between neck muscularity and forward growth. You're just using false evidence to spread your "oral posture" bs. Having more neck "engagement" would be a sign of lower body fat and higher muscularity which would be a result of his steroid use. Henry Cavill has an average at best neck and has a similar jaw to Rife:






This kid got implants/fillers. Just look at how square the bottom of his chin is:


----------



## Obey (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> By the way, here's for the manlets who think you're too short no matter what:


hes 6 ft tall lol


----------



## Obey (Jan 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Zendaya is so ugly lmao


ik bro


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Obey said:


> hes 6 ft tall lol


He's frauding 6ft. He's 5'9" max.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 31, 2021)

StressShady said:


> Proves that face>height, Females will settle for a 5"9 chad than a 6"3 trucel



hE IS 180cm WITh those shoes..


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 31, 2021)

coke said:


> damn, good looking comedian, he's gonna be very famous.



Good looking comedians will never success in same levels as the ugly ones.... You need to be normie/below average looking to be good comedian.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Good looking comedians will never success in same levels as the ugly ones.... You need to be normie/below average looking to be good comedian.


100% true for standup. His whole role as a comedian is to be the hot guy for the girls in the audience to stare at in between the sets of ugly guys.


----------



## Zenturio (Jan 31, 2021)

fras said:


> Looks like his mom


based I wish that were me


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 31, 2021)

short face syndrome, what an ugly bitch


----------



## MentalistKebab (Feb 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Cant stand that onion head gay alien subhuman. She reminds me of barrett with a bigger nose and a weird underage look
> View attachment 956758
> 
> She has status and fame going for her u cuck


Dont insult Barrett like that.

Also welcome back.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 1, 2021)

Obey said:


> I just got a cringe vid of this guy in my recommended yesterday
> 
> and yeah that cuck looks fake as fuck, his jaw is too wide. eppley fucked up on this one



He doesnt look that bad honestly


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 1, 2021)

He trenmaxxed in late puberty like Zyzz


----------



## LooksOverAll (Feb 1, 2021)

Schizoidcel said:


> He trenmaxxed in late puberty like Zyzz


At 23 years old and still retained his juvenile hairline?


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 1, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> At 23 years old and still retained his juvenile hairline?


Some guys reported face gains even later in life. Zyzz kept his hair up to his death, some guys just have great hair genetics (like bodybuilder Jay Cutler)


----------

